# apa innovations...



## jaydeebowhunts (Nov 18, 2008)

has anyone personaly tested these or own one?

i am always open to shooting new bows and i like adding to my collection...

just looking for others feedback on these


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you looking at their solocam or the twin cams?

My speed bow is the APA Black Mamba X2 (twim cam). I have al ot of good things to say about the bow... PM for specific questions..

Also, there are several recent posts on APA, just use the search button.

Good luck


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

Adding one to your collection is an interesting idea. As long as you are collecting it is a great piece. 

I have one as my fun/speed bow but it is not MY most accurate or easiest to shoot. 

Timing setup is not as easy as on my Bowtechs since there are no timing marks on the cams and you must gu by feel. It is a true 2 Cam (anchored to opposite limbs). I don't do it myself, my proshop does it for me. 

Just last night it was slightly faster than the store 82nd with simmilar setups & the exact same arrow bu easier to shoot.

I have been beating this thing and it has not broken. 

The one cam design seems really interesting & I have heard that shooters really love the VIPER. Very Forgiving for hunting.

Don't read anything negative into my opinion. The x2 is a better bow than I am a shooter. I should have picked the Viper! My Hunter is an Allegiance as well.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

One of the experienced AT members told me the proper range of CAM positions for speed or valley for the X2. PM me if interested.

The measurements are w/ respect to bow string so you don't have to guess w/ the missing cam timing marks..



FREON22 said:


> Adding one to your collection is an interesting idea. As long as you are collecting it is a great piece.
> 
> I have one as my fun/speed bow but it is not MY most accurate or easiest to shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa bows*

I shoot the BOA single cam and have nothing but praise for it's performence in all aspects from accuracy to no hand shock prior to the BOA I had the XL for 3-D


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Love it!*

I have been shooting the Suphan for almost 2 years now and I still love it. I got bored with other bows and didnt really care for them after a year. It is a single cam smooth, quiet shooter with a great wall. Drawing this bow back once sealed the deal for me. I really like a solid wall. The viper is the one I wouldnt mind to have. I have shot it and it is smaller then the suphan and one sweet shooting little bow. Highly reccommended!


----------

